# Drawers for tools



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Made these simple drawers for tools for the lathe etc. Easy to make but very functional. Nothing fancy or pretty. Mitch Notice a couple urns I just turned and am trying to get ideas for finials.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the top pic .. that's is a moderate sized one and seems very simple


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Stuart
Thank you for the nice reply. I appreciate your taking the time to answer. I don't know if I know what you mean exactly when you say it is moderate size, do you mean the cabinet or the picture? Anyway, I am going to make another with dresser type drawers that are wider and longer to place my radial arm saw on but have same table height. I thought, Stuart that your name sounded familiar here so I checked out your gallery, I am glad I did. I love your work. Very nice. I especially liked the chair and the cabriole legs. Did you cut them on a bandsaw or cut them out by hand. Congratulations, you do nice work.
I have many pictures in my gallery, but if your no turner you will have little interest in wood turnings. Thanks again for the reply and drop in again and tell us what you think. Mitch


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mitch Nice job on the cabinet. I desperately need to build some cabinets for my shop. I through up shelves to augment the really crappy workbench/shelf that was there when I moved in. I need more storage space and less things to dust so cabinets are on the order form.
I don't plan to stay in this house very long so I am going to try to put all the cabinets on wheels so when I move I'll simply roll them in the van and move. I would have made it the same height as the radial arm saw table which is what you might have done, it looks like the wheels aren't permanent.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Not a bad job Mitch we will make a carpenter out of you yet, same though about that old lathe cluttering up the corner, i could come and just take it away give you a bit more room for another cabinet. Ipicked up some great wheels myself the other day for a £1 each with breaks, the same type are genrally £7 so i bought a good few for future use. LB..


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John Lucas
Thanks for your kind reply John. Like you, I never have enough of them. The wall on the other side of my garage is continuous bench and cabinets across the top and still not enough. I clutter the bench up a lot with grinders etc. You mentioned making the top of the radial arm saw same as the new cabinets I just made? That is exactly what I am going to do. The spacewhere the cabinet sits now is where my shaper was and the tops were all same height along with my table saw. Gonna do the same thing here. Making another cabinet now with large drawers to set the radial arm saw on.
John, I haven't been on this board much lately so I missed a few of your latest posts. I looked today and I want to tell you, your the most talented turner I know of. Your cupcake and Lamp are the work of a real pro. My apologies for not replying sooner. I been spending a lot of time on the Oak Factory turning forum lately. I am trying to revive a dead forum. These people won't reply to nothing. I am taking up the challenge to revive this forum. Once again ,thanks John and keep posting those great turnings. I love seeing them. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

b
How you doing mate? You gonna make a carpenter out of me are you.Been there and done that friend. I owned a construction company for several years and did just that. Later on made real cabinets and furniture. Now I am a beginner turner. You and John Lucas are the man as far as my favorite turners. You can have the lathe b if you personally come down here and meet me at my garage door. It's yours. I been thinking of getting a Powermatic . I was going to get this before I bought the Nova. You bought casters? I was wondering how do you figure how th British pound and American dollar compare?I paid $12.99 plus seven percent tax for mine. What is this in your money? Do you know? Thanks again mate, going to take the missus shopping, and by the way, you asked about her before, she is fine for a few months now. She lost some weight and is doing ok. Going shopping for food and I am going shopping for wood for another cabinet to put the radial arm saw on. Then I will put a top across the table saw and drawer cabinet and saw. One big straight top to cut on. At one time I had a top run across my drill also, but the lathe took away the space for the drill press. Well buddy, once again, thanks and will talk to you later. If you ever want to talk about anything why not e-mail me sometime and I will return the letter? Mitch the Carpenter(wink)


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Mitch the price of , i paid 1.00 GBP for each of my wheels, our vat is 17.5% and that is added into the price of the £1.00.. LB *1.00 GBP = **1.94681 USD*


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

OK, thanks mate. Think I got it now. Need to remember that. Mitch


----------



## Dave B (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that you have things organized, you'll never find anything. That's the way it works for me anyways. I have that same Radial Arms Saw btw.

I need to get my toys set up better with more storage, seems like a never ending process.

Great work

Dave


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Dave. Your right of course about having enough storage. I am always making more. In fact I am making a dresser type cabinet like the one I posted but deeper drawers for some power tools. Going to put it right beside the cabinet I just finished and make the top level with the rarial arm saw and my tablesaw. I bought that radial arm saw in 1960 and used it in a couple businesses. Best money I ever spent on a tool. Thanks again. Mitch


----------

